# Forge World Contest



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From the Newsletter:


> DO YOU WANT TO WIN A MARS PATTERN REAVER TITAN, APOCALYPSE MISSILE LAUNCHER & TWO WEAPON CHOICES - WORTH OVER £600? WELL THEN, SIMPLY ENTER THE FORGE WORLD NEWSLETTER COMPETITION - SEE BELOW FOR DETAILS.
> 
> You have until midnight (GMT) on Tuesday 31st March 2015 to subscribe to the Forge World newsletter. To subscribe, simply click HERE. If you have already subscribed to the Forge World newsletter, you will automatically be entered into the competition, BUT, you must ensure that you subscribed using a valid and live email address. You can also subscribe by registering an account on the Forge World website. Click HERE to register an account.
> 
> ...


Full Terms and Conditions:


> • Entry is free to all subscribers to the Forge World newsletter.
> 
> • To enter the competition, subscribers must be registered with the Forge World newsletter by Midnight (GMT) on Tuesday 31st March 2015 (Closing Date). The competition is open to both existing and new subscribers. Subscriptions registered after this Closing Date will not be entered.
> 
> ...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

If I didn't also receive the email I would have been suspect of the prize being drawn on April 1st.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, what a tastey prize, what two weapons would you pick? I reckon I would go for the volcano cannon as a definite, then be either melta cannon or power fist, probably the powerfist cos it looks cool


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'd be pretty excited to win this myself, but I doubt my chances just because I don't have a lot of luck with contests.

And yes, if it wasn't for it coming straight from FW with that drawing date I'd be skeptical too.

EDIT: Updated the first post with the Terms and Conditions of the contest, as well as the banner off the FW site complete with it linking to the contest info there.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I think... 

If I were to win, I may have to sell it to get a Chaos one!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Uveron said:


> I think...
> 
> If I were to win, I may have to sell it to get a Chaos one!


Under what foul patonage, what weapon choice?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Uveron said:


> I think...
> 
> If I were to win, I may have to sell it to get a Chaos one!


Heretic.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And here's me that removed myself from the mailing list :laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> And here's me that removed myself from the mailing list :laugh:


Improving my odds are you?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> Under what foul patonage, what weapon choice?


Erm.. GATLING BLASTER x2 

12 S8 5' Blasts + 5 S7 Appoc Blasts... 

Will eat whole sections of army's without the use of D weapons. So I would find it OK to play in a 1500 sized game.

On a related note, they annouce this the day after I set up my plan to actualy buy one of these things! (Saving a bit of money each pay-check and should get one just after Christmas.. as long as the Oil Price doesnt drop of the map and I lose my job... unlikey, but best be safe and If it all works out I get a Titan)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Improving my odds are you?


I did it just for you


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I did it just for you


Still not showing you my tits.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Still not showing you my tits.


:rofl:


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Australian Haters said:


> Countries: Worldwide excluding the States and Territories of Australia.


U fucking wot m8, whats wrong with straya? you will post to the bloody Maoris, but not aus?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

TechPr1est said:


> U fucking wot m8, whats wrong with straya? you will post to the bloody Maoris, but not aus?


I'm starting to think the Aussies need to make a blood sacrifice to Kirby as compensation for whatever you did to piss him off. :shok:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

APRIL FOO--

25SPhNpWIhk


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Zion said:


> I'm starting to think the Aussies need to make a blood sacrifice to Kirby as compensation for whatever you did to piss him off. :shok:


it must have been tony abbot



to those humans who do not count themselves as hardcore strayans or do not know, tony abbot is our prime minister


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

TechPr1est said:


> it must have been tony abbot
> 
> 
> 
> to those humans who do not count themselves as hardcore strayans or do not know, tony abbot is our prime minister


he also made some of the most stupid remarks ever in the media. mr london man.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the reason Aussies dont get to take part is due to the laws down under , apparently you have some act from 2010 that prevents prizes from overseas. nothing at all to do with GW


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> the reason Aussies dont get to take part is due to the laws down under , apparently you have some act from 2010 that prevents prizes from overseas. nothing at all to do with GW


Huh.TIL.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

struth! Pollys screw us around yet again. I think I can remember our govo having a winge about overseas buyers and how it affects local businesses and shit. That must have happened when Kevin o seven was in.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> the reason Aussies dont get to take part is due to the laws down under , apparently you have some act from 2010 that prevents prizes from overseas. nothing at all to do with GW


Damn them screws for keeping privileges from the inmates. :wink:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> the reason Aussies dont get to take part is due to the laws down under , apparently you have some act from 2010 that prevents prizes from overseas.


Seriously? That is fucking classic :laugh:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

TechPr1est said:


> struth! Pollys screw us around yet again.


Now look, 
if your great, great, great, great, great, great, great grandfather hadn't stolen half an apple in 1786 you wouldn't care


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I swear if TechPri1est's posts get anymore Aussie a kangaroo is going to fall out of my monitor.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> I swear if TechPri1est's posts get anymore Aussie a kangaroo is going to fall out of my monitor.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


>


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Funny as that may be Why the hell is the States not eligible for this? That seems kind of .... retarded


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> Funny as that may be Why the hell is the States not eligible for this? That seems kind of .... retarded


You think they forgot about the war of independence!?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

SwedeMarine said:


> Funny as that may be Why the hell is the States not eligible for this? That seems kind of .... retarded


I suspect Forge World means,"the States and Territories of Australia." As opposed to meaning the United States _and _Australia.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Zion said:


> I swear if TechPri1est's posts get anymore Aussie a kangaroo is going to fall out of my monitor.


 
mate, if a kanga was to come out of your screen ya better leg it, cause them buggers can attack quite viciously, unless you are wearing your trusty thongs, then you just simply smack it on the nose.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

TechPr1est said:


> mate, if a kanga was to come out of your screen ya better leg it, cause them buggers can attack quite viciously, unless you are wearing your trusty thongs, then you just simply smack it on the nose.


Or I could just turn the headlights of my car on and let nature sort itself out.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Zion said:


> Or I could just turn the headlights of my car on and let nature sort itself out.


 
so your computer setup is in your garage? Or how do you plan on moving a kangaroo? They don't like being man handled.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Seriously? That is fucking classic :laugh:


Yes seriously, traders who offer a game of chance prize (free draw in this case) are required to have special permits drawn up, i assume its to prevent some level of corporate fraud or is perceived as some form of gambling ? plus the FW competition involves you handing over your email so it could equally fall under some anti spam law?, there is a lot of movement around that at the moment in alot of nations, someone did a study and found something stupid like 90% of emails were spam and there are vast amounts interfering with social media , on a related note my wife got her very first whatsapp spam last night, which as far as we can tell is impossible , but its in her inbox.

edit: http://www.olgr.nsw.gov.au/promos_forms.asp
just done a quick search and trade promotion lottery (free draw) needs a permit, application at the bottom of this list in the link


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

TechPr1est said:


> so your computer setup is in your garage? Or how do you plan on moving a kangaroo? They don't like being man handled.


My understanding is they like to challenge motor vehicles who have their headlights on. I figured that'd sort itself out pretty quickly without having to risk a kangaroo kickboxing my face.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

Well I guess this helps explain why I never ever win anything rad from OS .


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay, has anybody on heresy won this, cos it was not me!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Completely forgotten about this old chap.....


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Completely forgotten about this old chap.....


As did I. I did not win this, shame. A Reaver would have been a glorious thing to paint.


LotN


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Completely forgotten about this old chap.....


if you had one like mine you would never forget about your old chap


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> As did I. I did not win this, shame. A Reaver would have been a glorious thing to paint.


I'd have been dropping off a large box of resin at the Casa del @Logaan.......



bitsandkits said:


> if you had one like mine you would never forget about your old chap


Lack of use I'm afraid :laugh:


----------

